# Marina Bluegills



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Been fishing at Lost Penisula marina and the bluegill fishing has been outstanding . The numbers and size are the best I have seen in the 5 years I have fished there. USing a redworm under a bobber . Looks like with the weather they are calling for this weekend bluegill will be the game .
Dwayne


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i hear you man. havent been down there in a couple of weeks now but we put the serious hammer down on them for about 3 weeks straight. i use a brown micro jig and a little piece of night crawler and jig the docks. excellent quality and numbers. do you take your fish to Spot & Spams to get them cleaned? just wondering.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

No I dont . Scott and Pam are both great people . Pam use to clean fish for me when I ran the ex father in laws baitshop .They ended up buying the location from him when he moved down the road to a new place .Edgewater Bait n Tackle was the name of it.
Dwayne


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

yea i used to live right behind edgewater b&t. it was my buddys aunt and uncle that ran it. its a small point place lol.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is anyone headed over there tomorrow? I have the day off and have been looking for a place to catch some perch, crappie or gills.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Is anyone headed over there tomorrow? I have the day off and have been looking for a place to catch some perch, crappie or gills.


I hope you have a pass, or plan to 'yak in.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

yrick82 said:


> I hope you have a pass, or plan to 'yak in.


I do have a kayak that I had hoped to get out tomorrow. With the rain we're supposed to get tomorrow, I'm not sure I'll take it out. Is there somewhere I would be able to put in at? I didn't realize you need a pass.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Take Summit across the state line. There is a public ramp right near Bi-State Marine. Google map it and look. It is all protected by the point and Woodtick peninsula. Iv'e been in a small aluminum there. Not to far from LP.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

That looks like quite a paddle with this weather coming in. I might have to find something else.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

that is quite a paddle and with any wind coming out of the northeast you will get wet. theres not really any other better way to go about it unless you know someone that docks there. and if you do end up getting in there by kayak you have to stay in your kayak and not touch land or any docks. they will kick you out as soon as they see you.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Don't need a pass. Do need a Michigan license though. Maybe this should be under the out of state reports.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

JimmyZ said:


> Don't need a pass. Do need a Michigan license though. Maybe this should be under the out of state reports.


Why would everyone else think you need a pass if you don't?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

if you access it by water you do not need a pass to get into the marine. you cannot touch land, docks, or anchor. and with just a kayak, its a paddle. if you are trying to access it by land youd better have a pass or have a good friend that docks there. the new owners are pretty strict about that.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

PARK92 said:


> if you access it by water you do not need a pass to get into the marine. you cannot touch land, docks, or anchor. and with just a kayak, its a paddle. if you are trying to access it by land youd better have a pass or have a good friend that docks there. the new owners are pretty strict about that.


I get what you're saying, but jimmyz is making it sound like you don't need a pass at all.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

jimmyz is wrong


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Jimmy is wrong . if going in on foot or car they will boot you out real quick . Thats the security there. It is private land so a pass is needed.
Dwayne


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Guess that's one way to keep the internet lurkers from over-running your fishing hole!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

yea you can literally see the marina filling up now...over the internet.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

I caught a mess of 'gills and crappie today. Big too. But it is private and no one is allowed in there so I'm gonna post reports of my catch on a public forum. SMH.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

yrick, this is a fishing report site . Sorry the spot is private however still very good fishing . Always reports on private ponds on here so why not my reports ?? Will be out tomorrow morning and will post another report on weather the past fishing has slowed any .
Dwayne


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Guess I could call my niece up to take me there. She has a boat dock there.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

jmsteele187 said:


> i get what you're saying, but jimmyz is making it sound like you don't need a pass at all.
> 
> 
> Outdoor hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


you don't need a pass if you are fishing in a boat, clear enough?


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

WalleyeWiz said:


> Jimmy is wrong . if going in on foot or car they will boot you out real quick . Thats the security there. It is private land so a pass is needed.
> Dwayne


Did I ever say I was in there on foot? NO! I have a nice little boat. 

Can you explain to me why you are posting MICHIGAN fishing reports in NW Ohio forum? Thanks.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

PARK92 said:


> jimmyz is wrong


You too. Did i ever say I was in there on foot? NO. You people need to get stuff straight before saying I'm wrong. You don't need a pass nor have I ever heard of a pass. If he s in a yak he doesn't need a pass. 

I also don't come on here posting about fish caught in MICHIGAN . This is called OHIOGAMEFISHING. 

That's why I pointed out him or any other angler would need a MICHIGAN license. Right!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Great chalk up yet another fishing spot that wont be worth a crap because people have to blab thier mouths on the internet.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

JimmyZ said:


> I also don't come on here posting about fish caught in MICHIGAN . This is called OHIOGAMEFISHING.
> 
> That's why I pointed out him or any other angler would need a MICHIGAN license. Right!


Minor technicality not worth getting worked up about.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Minor technicality not worth getting worked up about.


Well I understand what your saying, but it's not a minor technicality that you will need a Michigan fishing licsense if you would like to fish there. It's PURE Michigan. Maybe we should start another Ohio Michigan war and try to annex that from MI. It'd be sweet. 

I don't ever post exact name of marina on here. Park had enough sense not to do it when he put up a post a while back, I knew where he was, and he 's not gonna be responsible for 100 kayaks and little row boats in a marina fishing. Most marina owners don't like the fact that people can fish in their marina out of a boat. So if there is a increase in the number of people fishing in there they'll have WalleyeWiz to thank. But to each their own. 

So in closing, way to go on the gills walleyewiz, that certainly is one fertile peice of water . I may have to get up there if we get a few nice days. Wind has been tough.

I'm done with this thread now.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Great chalk up yet another fishing spot that wont be worth a crap because people have to blab thier mouths on the internet.


100% with you. Have you noticed how many names you don't see on here anymore because that's what this site has become? A place for some of these guys to brag and get their picture on the 'net every time they catch a 15 inch walleye. Dont get me wrong. There's alot of quality guys on here I'd like to meet and fish with, but man. Every time you post you caught some fish in a marina 5 guys ask what dock number and how long was the worm you used, and oh yeah_No Picture? You're a liar then.Jeez Sorry for the rant. I suppose I'll get blasted now. Fire away.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Bang. I agree with a lot of what you say. 1 of my favorite locations now has so much line in it that the drifts are almost impossible to do correctly. While the marina this thread is about has been an known 'secret' for yrs the fact that you have to have a dock there or go (or have their permission ??) with someone who does will keep most people out.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i dont think it matters if places are private or not. dumbasses still find a way to make there way into these spots. and yea jimmy i agree you need a mi liscense, no need to get all upset. and the DNR and Monroe co sherriff make there way through there quite often.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

WOW so many whinners on here . Yes it is Michigan but come on its 100ft over the Ohio boarder ???? This is not the only marina that is great panfishing like this .Fished another marina a little ways up 75 and did excellent on the crappies. Wont mention the name on here as dont wanna get anyone worked up again and its again is private like 99% of the marinas . 

Have a decent walleye report from fishing Sunday however it was in Michigan waters of Lake Erie so I better not post it here as it might offend some people .
Good fishing 
Dwayne


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

One thing about posting on here anymore. If you have a successful day and share the spot. Someone will whine about giving the spot up to the internet. If you post you kept the fish and ate them someone will whine about C& R.

For those reasons and more I very seldom share info anymore . Not because I am selfish but who needs the flak. Christ someone could post about their favorite candy bar and someone would be offended. This site is starting to go to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

no one needs to be posting specific spots...i thought that was one of the rules on these forums? arent you supposed to say"local flow" or something?


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

WOw see lots of post with GPS numbers in them so guess that would be wrong ??? To me there are no SECRET SPOTS . I have the right to post about any trips I make .Park you know just as well as I do that the whole marina is not as good as a few of the docks in there.Let people take the small boats in there to fish and most will give up as they are not catching anything then we will be liers about the spot . This marina is lake fed and not some little pond . It has natural reproduction and cannot be fished out .Cant wait for the ice season as perch fishing in there can be pretty amazing if you know the righ spots.
I have no problem sharing info weather it is the marina bite or a walleye bite on the lake . This site is to help others and to get help if needed . Now if your worried about the spot guess its time for people to find a new "secret spot"
Good fishing 
Dwayne


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

PARK92 said:


> no one needs to be posting specific spots...i thought that was one of the rules on these forums? arent you supposed to say"local flow" or something?


I don't ever remember reading that rule. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist though. Maybe just an unwritten rule amongst crotchety old fisherman. I can see not wanting your honey hole look like the maumee during the walleye run, but let's face it. Fishing in NW Ohio seems to really SUUUUUUCK, at least compared to the fishing where I lived in Michigan. For guys who are relatively new to the area fishing scene, like myself, they need all they help they can get to find decent fishing. Who wants to waist time fishing a body of water that is grossly mismanaged and over run with dinks, like most of NW Ohio's waters. I'd rather get a little info from a friendly fellow fisherman and weed out the spots that aren't worth trying.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

yea but if you put in time youll find the spots that arent over runwith dinks. ive lived between NW ohio, maui, and ft. worth texas, and put in my time every place ive lived to catch fish. just going by map. not all that hard were almost literally surrounded by water.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Understand you Park, however I had a few gentlemen that helped me out when I was younger and it made my learning curve a lot shorter .Outdoor guys have always been a great group of people in my experience.There are always a few who are not happy weather you put them on fish or not and that ashamd. I enjoy the sport of fishing and it does not always have to do with the catching part.Being on the boat or shore bsing with some friends is what it is to me . There are plenty of fish to go around to everyone .
Dwayne


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

WalleyeWiz said:


> Have a decent walleye report from fishing Sunday however it was in Michigan waters of Lake Erie so I better not post it here as it might offend some people .
> Good fishing
> Dwayne


No, that report would go in the Lake Erie Forum

As to what I said earlier, I was making an observation on the fact of how people are suprised after a specific marina, pond, or access site was mentioned that a bunch of people would go straight to that spot or inquire about it. Especially here in NW Ohio. Park was posting about the marina all year, never mentioned the exact one, but I knew where he was talking about. I don't care how specific people get on their reports. Glad you got into the panfish, I can't wait for hard water to get my own! Good luck out there.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

yea i agree i just hate going to spots where 5 years ago i wouldve been the only person there and now there are five guys standing on shore and 3 kayaks paddling around. evryone can have there own opinion and thats fine because i sure do have mine. 
i never had a dad, uncle, or older brother to show me the spots. ive put in hours upon hours of leg/boat work, spent thousands of dollars, and found my spots. with fishing and hunting both. if i wouldve knew it was as easy as getting on the internet and asking questions over the keyboard then i might have gone that route. its almost as bad as my tax dollars going towards unemployed pieces of **** that dont do anything to earn a dime.
im done.
park


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

PARK92 said:


> yea i agree i just hate going to spots where 5 years ago i wouldve been the only person there and now there are five guys standing on shore and 3 kayaks paddling around. evryone can have there own opinion and thats fine because i sure do have mine.
> i never had a dad, uncle, or older brother to show me the spots. ive put in hours upon hours of leg/boat work, spent thousands of dollars, and found my spots. with fishing and hunting both. if i wouldve knew it was as easy as getting on the internet and asking questions over the keyboard then i might have gone that route. its almost as bad as my tax dollars going towards unemployed pieces of **** that dont do anything to earn a dime.
> im done.
> park


I have been reading this post for days now and haven't said anything, but if you don't want help or have never received help on fishing spots and don't want to share, why in the hell do you have an account on this forum to post things? This site is about helping others whether they be veterans or beginners, if you are not up for that then I would so don't visit the site. If you are not looking for help when people are catching fish and where at, and with what, there really isn't any need to be on this site in my opinion. That is what this is about!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

yea thats what its about, not giving up certain spots. i post reports and say "hit the marina today and caught some gills in 7 FOW with a hook and bobber about 2 ft under". I do not say" hey i was fishing at lost peninsula marina in erie michigan at the very end of edgewater rd at dock #477 at joe shmos dock" people can definitely put stuff together with posts like "i hit the river today between waterville and grand rapids and hooked into some eyes", not "i fished right off the GR dam and limited out on walleyes in 30mins." 
IM JUST TRYING TO PROTECT MY FISHING SPOTS BECAUSE HERE IN NW OHIO THERE AREN'T THAT MANY GOOD SPOTS UNLESS YOU HAVE THE MONEY TO GET ON THE LAKE EVERYDAY OR DRIVE TO THE IRISH HILLS.
this site is about helping not breast feeding


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

The only thing that bothered me about this thread was walleyewiz and park saying I was wrong about the pass,I made my point. I could care less about walleyewiz posting name, just I don't, cause I know marinas don't like people there, I've had watercraft and sheriff called on me at a certain marina. Watercraft knew the laws, sheriff didnt, till he made some calls. 

I agree with walleyewiz about people actually going. Most won't bother. That place certainly wasn't a secret either. 

Rutty is right,this forum is about helping people. Posts about catching fish, shooting ducks and seeing lots of deer moving get me motivated to get out.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

JimmyZ said:


> The only thing that bothered me about this thread was walleyewiz and park saying I was wrong about the pass,I made my point. I could care less about walleyewiz posting name, just I don't, cause I know marinas don't like people there, I've had watercraft and sheriff called on me at a certain marina. Watercraft knew the laws, sheriff didnt, till he made some calls.
> 
> I agree with walleyewiz about people actually going. Most won't bother. That place certainly wasn't a secret either.
> 
> Rutty is right,this forum is about helping people. Posts about catching fish, shooting ducks and seeing lots of deer moving get me motivated to get out.



Speaking of that, just to let you know the crappie are biting in my secrect marina that you know about! Go get them.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

The crappies were snapping very very good this morning . pulled 25 10 inch plus and several nice largemouth this morning in just about an hour . Great fishing when you cant make it out on the lake . Minnows under a bobber about 3.5 ft down . Going to have them for dinner .
Good fishing 
Dwayne


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

PARK92 said:


> yea thats what its about, not giving up certain spots. i post reports and say "hit the marina today and caught some gills in 7 FOW with a hook and bobber about 2 ft under". I do not say" hey i was fishing at lost peninsula marina in erie michigan at the very end of edgewater rd at dock #477 at joe shmos dock" people can definitely put stuff together with posts like "i hit the river today between waterville and grand rapids and hooked into some eyes", not "i fished right off the GR dam and limited out on walleyes in 30mins."
> IM JUST TRYING TO PROTECT MY FISHING SPOTS BECAUSE HERE IN NW OHIO THERE AREN'T THAT MANY GOOD SPOTS UNLESS YOU HAVE THE MONEY TO GET ON THE LAKE EVERYDAY OR DRIVE TO THE IRISH HILLS.
> this site is about helping not breast feeding


Amen Brother.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

I for one do not worry about spots as they always change . A spot can be good for a year ,2 or 10 but sooner or later always change.Lots of the marinas have great panfishing and that is not or never has been a secret .There are days when I hit 3 different marinas when the fish are not going good . yes the marina I hit this morning was not LP but one in Ohio in Point place {Wont say the name as people might get POed at me} .I have permission to fish several marinas with no problem due to meeting and talking to people.Sceret spots are not just your secret spots as people know about a large percent of them . When I see people at a Secret spot Im not pissed about it at all. I will talk to them and are very friendly with them . Some of my best buddies have been met that way . Like I said I will continue to help people with fishing info just like people helped me when growing up . 
Good Fishing
Dwayne

PS Jockets Marina was where I found the crappies this morning!!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i woudnt eat anything caught from jockets that place is a mud pit. hardly doubt its even 3.5 ft deep. bill will tell you the same thing.


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

PARK92 said:


> i woudnt eat anything caught from jockets that place is a mud pit. hardly doubt its even 3.5 ft deep. bill will tell you the same thing.


Must be another one of your "secret fishing" spots. 

We should change the forum name to "Northwest Ohio Bragging Reports"


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

no its just that jockets is on the ottawa river, or better known as the most polluted waterway in ohio. and i live right down the street and the rivers been nothing but mud, with the exception during Sandy, for the last month and a half. FYI


----------



## TheDrake (Mar 8, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> well i understand what your saying, but it's not a minor technicality that you will need a michigan fishing licsense if you would like to fish there. It's pure michigan. Maybe we should start another ohio michigan war and try to annex that from mi. It'd be sweet.
> 
> I don't ever post exact name of marina on here. Park had enough sense not to do it when he put up a post a while back, i knew where he was, and he 's not gonna be responsible for 100 kayaks and little row boats in a marina fishing. Most marina owners don't like the fact that people can fish in their marina out of a boat. So if there is a increase in the number of people fishing in there they'll have walleyewiz to thank. But to each their own.
> 
> ...


dude your insane! YRICK82 established early on you needed a pass if on foot and that you didnt if you were in marina by boat. you come along and say no pass needed, realize your wrong, then try to cover with " I meant by boat." take your s**t someplace else!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/FishAdvisory03_67354_7.pdf

check this out. really makes me wanna go down to jocketts and catch some crappies filled with mercury. there is a DO NOT EAT advisory. and a ONE MEAL PER MONTH advisory for the ottawa river in monroe county which is about 100 feet north of jockets. 
have a nice dinner WalleyeWiz


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Parks , do you think any of the water from the Ottawa River makes its way into LP being that river dumps out right there ?? A NE wind pushes the river water right into LP lol. Dude you seemed like a nice respectful guy who now is very angry . By the way Ohio has changed its regulations on the Ottawa River and your link is from Michigan . I was fishing in Ohio .
Good Fishing 
Dwayne


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

the lost peninsula is fed by a natural spring. and like i stated jockets is about 100 feet south of monroe county. and i get angry when people post specific locales. ive lived within walking distance from the river almost my entire life, and when i was in school i did multiple reports and studies on and in the river. ohio Has changed its regs but at every access point there are still signs that say DO NOT FISH OR SWIM IN THE WATER. and michigan has not changed any guidelines for eating anything out of there. just good luck and i hope you make it through the metal detector the next time you go to the airport.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

they dont make those guidelines for fun.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Boy, never seen so many whinners. I use to fish with an old guy who was the best all around fisherman I've ever known. He never thought he had any "secret" spots since he knew a tons of spots where he could catch fish. If you asked he would always tell you where he fished and what he caught them on. He didn't worry because he KNEW he could always catch his share!!!!! Wiz, post any way you want!


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

bob, do you have a brother named gary? bill


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

TheDrake said:


> dude your insane! YRICK82 established early on you needed a pass if on foot and that you didnt if you were in marina by boat. you come along and say no pass needed, realize your wrong, then try to cover with " I meant by boat." take your s**t someplace else!


Your not the first to call me that lol. Yrick gave him ramp directions right to the tee. Jm said he wanted to get yak out but it might rain/bad weather. Sorry I didn't say you need what I would call permission for private property if on foot. Sorry I'm insane for thinking with common sense.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

rutty said:


> Speaking of that, just to let you know the crappie are biting in my secrect marina that you know about! Go get them.


Just might have to do that.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

hydrasportbill said:


> bob, do you have a brother named gary? bill



Keeps saying my message is to short - Yes


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

bob, used to work with gary at the coal&ore docks. he likes jig fishing,as well as i do. thanks bill


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

hydrasportbill said:


> bob, used to work with gary at the coal&ore docks. he likes jig fishing,as well as i do. thanks bill


He's into hunting right now ;-) We fish a lot, I live about 2 miles from him.


----------

